

College students living in the lap of luxury - jwwest
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-luxury-student-housing-20110904,0,737126.story

======
derBaumstamm
Yet further proof that colleges are reverting back to playpens for the
children of the wealthy. This can be rectified: 1\. Found free and open
schools, research labs, and workshops, i.e.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackerspace>. 2\. Encourage great thinkers and
innovators to boycott the universities and join these new institutions
instead. 3\. Support these new institutions and their members through
donations, sponsorship, and employment. 4\. Persuade companies and start-ups
to validate the work and members of these new spaces by recognizing the
achievements of their members as more valuable than paper degrees from grade-
inflating universities.

Some inspiration: <http://bit.ly/jxI9Gl>

~~~
mentat
It's not just the wealthy, it's about creating a lifelong addiction to living
beyond one's means using debt.

------
gatlin
I am on track to be a public school math / CS teacher and articles like this
make me reconsider my choice to go the "legit teacher" route (as opposed to
mentoring in my own way, free from the restrictions of public school systems
and their Brazil-esque bureaucratic absurdity).

If I could figure out how best to do it, I'd much rather offer interactive
workshops in the maths and CS set up like dojos: come in, try something, spar
/ debate, prove yourself, and learn by doing. Hackerspace but with a
pedagogical bent and a slightly different subject focus.

------
georgieporgie
It's sad and doesn't bode well for the future to see an new generation
isolated from social variance by off-campus, luxury life. However, I don't see
how this belongs on HN.

